# Smallest pleco/ancistrus recommendation



## Madhun67

Hi all!Need help with choosing small plecos for my tank.Whats the smallest,as i do not want anything over 2-3 inches when grown.
thanks much,
Dave


----------



## Natty

Madhun67 said:


> Hi all!Need help with choosing small plecos for my tank.Whats the smallest,as i do not want anything over 2-3 inches when grown.
> thanks much,
> Dave


I've had my pleco for months and its still only about 3-4 inches. I feed him sinking pellets all the time.

Sorry I guess that didn't answer your question much huh?

I guess my point is that if you just feed your pleco a decent amount of food and there's algae in your tank, you can keep it at a fairly small size for a pretty long time.

Also wondering how come you chose plecos instead of some other fish? If its for algae, there's quite a few things out there that stay below 3-4 inches.


----------



## plakat

Smallest one I know of is the emperor pleco. Only problem is they are pretty pricey. Well at least for me they are. Bristle nose plecos probably are next smallest I know of. If you get females they are 3-4" I think and I heard albinos stay even a little bit smaller but I might be wrong.


----------



## lopez_316us

Clonw Plecos! just about 1.5'

Here is a pic. Is the one on the floor (Dark Brown and yellow) Super friendly and not too shy!


----------



## Madhun67

thanks for the replies!i will have wild bettas in there,probably my macrostomas which will get 3-4 inches.i`m also open to asian algae controller suggestions,maybe some loaches and such.thanks
Dave


----------



## seAdams

If you're just looking for a super algae eater, I suggest an Albino ancistrus, SP.3

They're very common, not picky about water chemistry, will never bother fish or even fry and are very inexpensive. I find the albinos seem to grow very slowly in comparison to my other species. Don't know if that's anyone else's experience...?

I've had one in my 10 gallon since Feb and it's still only about 2 1/2".

I suggest you get one at least 1 1/2", since at 1" and under they seem to be extremely fragile.


----------



## sick lid

Natty said:


> I've had my pleco for months and its still only about 3-4 inches. I feed him sinking pellets all the time.
> 
> Sorry I guess that didn't answer your question much huh?
> 
> I guess my point is that if you just feed your pleco a decent amount of food and there's algae in your tank, you can keep it at a fairly small size for a pretty long time.
> 
> Also wondering how come you chose plecos instead of some other fish? If its for algae, there's quite a few things out there that stay below 3-4 inches.


Come on, Natty. If we fed you a decent amount of food and you ate salad whenever you wanted, you'd still eventually outgrow your closet. I made the mistake 5 years ago of getting a 2inch common plec for a 15gallon. I was naive and ignorant, to say the least. He outgrew that tank, and went into a 32, at 4inches. At 6inches, I put him in my 86, and now, 5years later he's a 14 inch bulldozer in my 180. You could try to stunt a fish for a while by under feeding it and keeping it in cramped quarters, but why not do the research first and choose a species suited to the size of the environment you're going to provide it?. That's what Madhun67 is doing. I wish I had, and I certainly do now.
And seAdams, I've also got an albino bristle nose, had him for a year in my 180, he's still only 2inches.


----------



## Riley

Ottos maybe? Technically they are a pleco....

If your worried about algae control I would go with a Ancistrus type. If your not worried about algae I would go with some type of Hypancistrus pleco. 

As far as an Asian algae eater search the Garra species, they are ugly but effective.


----------



## Riley

lopez_316us said:


> Clonw Plecos! just about 1.5'
> 
> Here is a pic. Is the one on the floor (Dark Brown and yellow) Super friendly and not too shy!


Wow...did not see the pleco on the gravel....nevermind


----------



## lopez_316us

Lol Here!


----------



## jjp2

what about a rubbernose pleco? They are great for algae and don't get more than 4-5 inches.


----------



## Ryzilla

just be aware that most plecos do not want algae as a first choice. Most are omnivorous and would prefer shrimp pellets, blood worms, krill, and the like. Your best bet for algae control and small size is the bristle nose. Males could get to 5" and can become aggressive towards each other. Females around 4" tops.


----------



## lauraleellbp

My clown pleco is 4".

+1 on a BN pleco if you want an algae eater.


----------



## Madhun67

thanks for all the replies,
what about gold nugget or some of the more colorful ones? not zebra though,because they are just out of control in price!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Depending on which gold nugget species you get (I think there are at least 3?) those plecos get from 6-14". Have you looked around at www.planetcatfish.com?


----------



## Natty

sick lid said:


> Come on, Natty. If we fed you a decent amount of food and you ate salad whenever you wanted, you'd still eventually outgrow your closet. I made the mistake 5 years ago of getting a 2inch common plec for a 15gallon. I was naive and ignorant, to say the least. He outgrew that tank, and went into a 32, at 4inches. At 6inches, I put him in my 86, and now, 5years later he's a 14 inch bulldozer in my 180. You could try to stunt a fish for a while by under feeding it and keeping it in cramped quarters, but why not do the research first and choose a species suited to the size of the environment you're going to provide it?. That's what Madhun67 is doing. I wish I had, and I certainly do now.
> And seAdams, I've also got an albino bristle nose, had him for a year in my 180, he's still only 2inches.


I didn't say anything about underfeeding it:

What I said before:



> I guess my point is that if you just feed your pleco a *decent amount of food and there's algae in your tank, you can keep it at a fairly small size for a pretty long time*


Plus, my pleco is in my 38 gallon and I only got one in there so I'm not the one dealing with the size issue, its been a year and he's still about 3 inches. I also asked him if he wanted anything else than a pleco, because there's quite a few other fish that'll eat algae (my thoughts before) that fit the description. Most commonly sold plecos grow bigger than 2-3 inch.

Man, my cat just scratched the living crap out of me.....
Random...


----------



## plakat

I'm really liking the BN pleco I picked up for my macrostoma tank. The BN gets along great with them and seems to be doing very well in the same water. The only thing with the combo is that the macs like to steal the algae tablets I drop in for him. They will even grab them and take them back to their little hideouts before the BN can get to them. He eventually sniffs it out and sits on top of the tablet till the betta loses intrest before he starts eating which is pretty funny to watch.


----------



## sick lid

Natty said:


> I didn't say anything about underfeeding it:
> 
> What I said before:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, my pleco is in my 38 gallon and I only got one in there so I'm not the one dealing with the size issue, its been a year and he's still about 3 inches. I also asked him if he wanted anything else than a pleco, because there's quite a few other fish that'll eat algae (my thoughts before) that fit the description. Most commonly sold plecos grow bigger than 2-3 inch.
> 
> Man, my cat just scratched the living crap out of me.....
> Random...


Never said you suggested underfeeding. I quoted you directly, in fact. My point was, if you feed a "decent amount of food and there's algae in your tank" to a common plec, you should expect to house him in an environment befitting his eventual size. Your reply suggested 'Ah, get any plec you want- they'll stay small for quite a while'


----------



## Madhun67

ok cats no fighting please.i understood both comments and i said appreciated them.i really want a pleco,but i wouldnt mind something more colorful from that species.i hope to get a few of them,since its a 55 gal.
thanks again,and i like all the brainstorming you guys put forth,
Dave


----------



## valerietheangel

We have a school of 6 clowns and they are always funny and entertaining. You need to keep in mind that panaques primarily eat driftwood and ONLY driftwood. The clowns will eat shrimp pellets as well but do not eat algae and usually only nudge algae wafers out of the way.

Hypancistrus species are omnivores with some being almost purely carnivores. Some of the flashier species are also some of the most difficult to care for (like the Queen Arabesque or the Zebra). If you have a 55 I would try to stay with something under 7" or so. You might check into some blue or green phantoms, they should stay around that range but will be pricey (around $60 a piece usually). They eat some algae but will appreciate some meaty sinking pellets as well.


----------



## Mangala

*chimes in* I also like my bristlenose plecos. Just about the only fish you can get that will compete for my attention in a tank is a few female bettas... I've got my one mammoth BN pleco (omg, 4 inches!) happily coinciding with my one blue female crowntail betta in a 20 gallon tank. Seems a bit understocked, but they get along just fine together. Both are curious little buggers, and the betta is so bright and colorful, and then suddenly comes this mammoth BN pleco all brown and mottled... I think it makes a good contrast.

But I'm kind of weird like that. ;-) 

ummm... a lot of the fancier plecos with interesting stripe patterns and such get pretty big. But if you have a 55 gallon tank and would be OK with just getting one, there are plenty of other options. I second the recommendation to go to www.planetcatfish.org. That place is bursting with information! Also, I recommend just getting one pleco for your tank - a lot of them are a bit territorial. I've had them kill each other before. :icon_evil


----------



## Madhun67

Thanks Mangala, 
what you all think of dwarf loaches for bottom cleanup and snail control?They kinda stay small i heard.
thanks
Dave


----------

